# hydraulic hoses; Teflon tape, yes or no?



## TonyH

As the Title says. When adding attachments using high pressure hoses, is it recommended to use thread goop or teflon tape or nothing?

I guess the issue in my mind is, will the hydra fluid hurt the teflon tape


----------



## foz682

I typically use a combination of thread tape and loctite 545(or something similar) or one or the other if both aren't available. Not using anything can seriously damage the threads and result in leaks.


----------



## TonyH

Ok, typical Pipe Thread practice. thanks


----------



## pogobill

Yes, typical pipe thread practice, but I use quick connect fittings as well. Are you doing that?


----------



## Thomas

I don't like to use any type tape etc,,for one little piece tape catch up valve spool or lots trouble.
If tape needed,I start taping least two or three threads in from start.


----------



## jhngardner367

I've never had any problems with the tape/thread dope. As long as it isn't done in a sloppy manner,it should be fine.


----------



## pogobill

Pipe dope is good, you don't need to second guess which way to start wrapping!


----------



## kitz

Pipe dope or tape if it is a pipe thread. If they are jic type fittings you dont want to use anything.


----------



## bosshogg

You don't need or should use any teflon tape or pipe dope on hydraulic fittings. Neither are designed for those kinds of pressures and using them could create a less then perfect mating between connection surfaces causing more harm than good.


----------



## TonyH

Probably go with the Pipe Dope.. So long as the consensus is 'it wont cause harm, then I'll use it for, if nothing else, a Lubricant to get the hoses a bit tighter. 
Right angle Elbow off the splitter to the Hoses then Flat Faced couplers to mate with the tractor.


----------



## Country Boy

If you need to seal a NPT fitting on a hydraulic system, use the dope, and use just enough to get the job done. We were taught in school to never use teflon tape on a hydraulic system because if any of the tape tears off when you install the fitting, or if any tears off down the road, it can plug hydraulic ports and cause serious damage to the pump and valves. When you put on dope, never put it on the first thread or two for the same reason. Keep it back from the edge so none gets into the system. For other fittings, like flare, compression or o-ring seal, don't use anything. They are designed to seal without any sealant, and adding it can cause the fitting to not seal properly. Those types of fittings don't seal on the threads anyway, so putting it on there is just a waste.


----------



## JoeBuyer

Don't use tape if you can avoid it. If you are really careful you will probably be okay, but why risk the tape getting into the system? I use the red/purple locktite 545

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/hydraulics/164137-type-sealant-hydraulic-connection.html


----------



## bosshogg

TonyH said:


> Probably go with the Pipe Dope.. So long as the consensus is 'it wont cause harm, then I'll use it for, if nothing else, a Lubricant to get the hoses a bit tighter.
> Right angle Elbow off the splitter to the Hoses then Flat Faced couplers to mate with the tractor.


Put some hydraulic oil on the threads as a lubricant when tightening fittings.


----------



## Argee

There are two trains of thought on this. Pipe dope and teflon tape are considered a lubricant as well as a sealer. Anytime you can use a lubricant to tighten threads a little tighter....go for it! As long as you take precautionary measures in keeping the tape or dope a few threads back from the end of the fitting.


----------



## criswelg

*agreed!*



Thomas said:


> I don't like to use any type tape etc,,for one little piece tape catch up valve spool or lots trouble.
> If tape needed,I start taping least two or three threads in from start.


Recently I changed a hose and noticed that the fitting coming out of a block was not real tight. I removed it and it had teflon tape on it I assume fron Kubota or the dealer. I replaced the tape but left the last thread exposed. Good so far but I was thinking that I wished that I had just used a good pipe dope.


----------



## Thomas

The fellows here have some good advice about pipe dope,for me just the thought of someway or how dope making it to spool area than the fun really begins..cleaning/fixing.


----------

